# PHF Charivari's Triplets!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well I couldnt believe my eyes when I saw that third kid coming- but sure enough here they are!

First Born PHF Wether? :kidblue: is black and white
second born PHF BO Bijo :kidred: solid black with few small white markings 
third born PHF BO Charlize :kidred: is a buckskin with a lot of white overlay and heavy roaning

Photobucket would NOT upload my pictures tonight some error- so here they are on my website:
http://www.proctorhill.com/boleroxchar.htm

Buckling and one doeling available- probably keeping one doeling for myself- mom's udder is NICE.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!! :drool: 

 congrats!!!

If you werent so far away....I would totally buy one!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:drool: Black doeling . . . . :drool: 
Congrats!!! Never would have thought three!!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Wow what a variety (sp) that is.... Sorry had a crazy day here
So cute.... :lovey: 

Congrats on your Trips....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks!
Im going to wait a few days to make my decision on which doeling to keep - probably the black one though :drool:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

KEEP THE BLACK ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: WOW. lol Guess since she had three she needed to cook them a bit longer.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How bout Bo-Dacious for the little black doeling that I know that you want to keep!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!  They're all adorable! Good luck choosing your keeper doeling


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow they are good size too


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Kelebek- thats wicked cute! Might take you up on that one


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you could name the other ones BO Peep (doe) and BO Hunk(buck)


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to all! :stars: So nice when you think two and get three. :leap:



kelebek said:


> How bout Bo-Dacious for the little black doeling that I know that you want to keep!!!


Awesome on the name idea! :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

So cute!!! You could do Bo'Kay?

I cannot believe she had THREE though! Oh wow! I thought twins!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are adorable! I named one of my bucks Blue Bonanza.... you could play around with the Bonanza and come up with something cute too I bet.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

They are all doing good! They are SO much smaller than Nellie's single! Its no wonder they came at day 150!

I got some new pictures- but photobucket still wont let me upload them- so they are on the website 

Better one's once they unfold- they were all pretty SQUISHED in there!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so cute!! Congrats!! That little wether sure is flashy!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I know darnit- why is the boy always the flashiest one?!
Too bad mom is a FF- shes quite nice (http://www.proctorhill.com/charpage.htm) with the smoothest foreudder in the herd so far, and he could have been a cute little herd sire!

Might change my mind on him if someone wanted him- but he will probably get scooped up as a wether first


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

ADORABLE! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

OMG they are so cute...its too much haha everyone has great names, I'll have to recruit you guys for my different line names!!

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Names are so much fun!

I picked out my names based on their mother "Charivari" means "shiny" in German (Her sire is Bling Blang)
So I named the black doe Bobijo which is germanic for "shining with fame"' and incorporated the BO initials from her sire Bolero
and I named the roaned doe Charlize- which is also a germanic name taking after her mother name

But I will definately be saving BO Dacious for one of Bolero's other girls from this year! :thumbup: 

As I suspected the boy was scooped up as a wether, and Ive decided to hang onto the black doe, but BOY do I love the coloring on the roan- she is almost blue. It doesnt show up well in pictures though.

So Charlize the roan is available!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They're adorable.


----------

